# Managed areas



## Shiawassee_Kid

yeah seems like birds per trip has always been better at shiawassee. might want to look into that stat...you know its like birds per capita number to help you see the way.


----------



## fsamie1

I just checked that too. 1.26 duck per hunter trip for Harsens and 1.23 for Shiawassee. You guys are right, they are both pretty good. Don't you guys do pretty good in the rivers after refuge and crops are frozen? Kill table shows flooded timber and rivers did good but not big A area.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Drew 75th out of 77 one time.

The 30's went first as they usually do.

We killed more birds that day tucked away in a little spot than all of the 30's. The whole field. Just my daughter and I and a bunch of friendly muskrats and piles of ducks we would have not stumbled into on a good draw.


----------



## craigrh13

The majority of my best hunts last year came from near bottom picks or leftovers. I love seeing the newbies just pile into prior rd. You boys can have that circus.


----------



## the_skog

I have very limited experience at Shia but had an adventure out there. I will make sure I bring my entire gun AND listen to the predraw speech. I know with the wet ground this year why did they not expand the moist soils style of fields rather than plant corn?


----------



## craigrh13

the_skog said:


> I have very limited experience at Shia but had an adventure out there. I will make sure I bring my entire gun AND listen to the predraw speech. I know with the wet ground this year why did they not expand the moist soils style of fields rather than plant corn?


They did. Only corn is in prior fields and 9-14. Everything else is moist soils and small grains.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

It will be interesting how the birds react to the changes. Is there any cover in those other zones?


----------



## the_skog

craigrh13 said:


> They did. Only corn is in prior fields and 9-14. Everything else is moist soils and small grains.



Thanks for the update. So are the zones sorghum pods surrounded by the food plants, similar to 6-8?


----------



## craigrh13

the_skog said:


> Thanks for the update. So are the zones sorghum pods surrounded by the food plants, similar to 6-8?


It really varies field to field. Some have good sorghum. Some have very short cover. All fields have great food. Just going to have to figure out how to hide really really well.


----------



## fsamie1

craigrh13 said:


> The majority of my best hunts last year came from near bottom picks or leftovers. I love seeing the newbies just pile into prior rd. You boys can have that circus.


You for sure know the area very well hunting there for many years. Seems like there are small potholes here and there and you know where they are. Harsens have many potholes too but ducks barely use them. You see once a while a duck or 2 drop in there but nothing major. what areas do you have to pull more than 1 dike?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'm interested in what fsamie's kill per hunt is at Harsen's vs. the Kid's at Shiawassee.

Fennville and Muskegon are both about 0.5 birds per hunter trip or lower. I was running somewhere between 2-3 and last year was an off season for me.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'm interested in what fsamie's kill per hunt is at Harsen's vs. the Kid's at Shiawassee.
> 
> Fennville and Muskegon are both about 0.5 birds per hunter trip or lower. I was running somewhere between 2-3 and last year was an off season for me.


I was just over 4/ trip last year.


----------



## ajkulish

That is a great question. There is the sign on the wall at Harsen's that says "10% of duck hunters kill 90% of the ducks and vice versa". Have always wondered what the threshold is to become part of that 10%. I doubt my 3.3 birds/trip to harsens make that 10%. LOL


----------



## craigrh13

ajkulish said:


> That is a great question. There is the sign on the wall at Harsen's that says "10% of duck hunters kill 90% of the ducks and vice versa". Have always wondered what the threshold is to become part of that 10%. I doubt my 3.3 birds/trip to harsens make that 10%. LOL


I believe the feds have Michigan pegged at around 9 birds a year per hunter So consider that.


----------



## fsamie1

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'm interested in what fsamie's kill per hunt is at Harsen's vs. the Kid's at Shiawassee.
> 
> Fennville and Muskegon are both about 0.5 birds per hunter trip or lower. I was running somewhere between 2-3 and last year was an off season for me.


Depends on the draw. Good area, limit of mallards and some odd ducks, medium place about 3-4 and bad area 1-2 and lousy area skunk. But the fun is not really related to how many ducks, sometimes I shoot one duck and have best time.


----------



## fsamie1

craigrh13 said:


> I believe the feds have Michigan pegged at around 9 birds a year per hunter So consider that.


I do much much better than 9 including layout shooting. Have 28 days of vacation plus weekend and cannot wait to use them. Off 3 days a week. during duck season.


----------



## Tunaman

Just got an e-mail from our chapter president. Masks must be worn at all times at the draw. If a person from the office of state employees shows up and people are not wearing masks or a dnr employee comes down with covid from running the draw. THEY WILL SHUT THE PLACE DOWN. Official DNR press release will be coming out Friday


----------



## craigrh13

Tunaman said:


> Just got an e-mail from our chapter president. Masks must be worn at all times at the draw. If a person from the office of state employees shows up and people are not wearing masks or a dnr employee comes down with covid from running the draw. THEY WILL SHUT THE PLACE DOWN. Official DNR press release will be coming out Friday


Yup. People congregating too. They are scared that pics will get out. That’s all we need is governor hitler seeing a group of hunters grouped together at one of these places. Then something gets traced back to a managed area? Goodbye season.


----------



## GRUNDY

So One DNR Employee get the China Plague from Walmart and they shut down the draw... this crap is so overblown


----------



## fsamie1

We are doomed. If DNR staff is wearing a good mask, shield, gloves, and stay behind a plexiglass wall with small opening for license exchange, it should be all good. Draw is going to be outside anyway. No picture of me within 6 foot of others except Apollo. He is so short that cannot give me covid. I heard that cats can catch covid, how about ducks?


----------



## craigrh13

watch the barometer too. Wildlife react hugely to barometric changes. That’s why before a big weather event you see all sorts of animals out moving around before the weather hits. They can sense the drop in pressure.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Jr.BowmanMI said:


> What you both wanted number 12?





















Card seven has always been kind to me. Except at Fennville. 30 years of hunting Fennville and still zero correlation between draw number and pile size...


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 583079
> 
> 
> View attachment 583081
> 
> 
> Card seven has always been kind to me. Except at Fennville. 30 years of hunting Fennville and still zero correlation between draw number and pile size...


I remember that day. Afternoon was HOT. but that’s how it was last year in the beginning of the season with the full moon. Birds were just lazy in the AM.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

BumpRacerX said:


> Only trip to Shiawassee was late last year. Lone duck flies around the field like a lookout to see what's up a few times throughout the afternoon. Legal shooting hours end, birds start crashing in from everywhere. Landing in the decoys as we're picking them up.
> 
> Amazing how they figure out that at 5:17 they can be shot, but at 5:18 they are safe.


Man if we had ten more minutes that night it would have been a blood bath. Or a salmon landing net or maybe even tennis rackets...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 583079
> 
> 
> View attachment 583081
> 
> 
> Card seven has always been kind to me. Except at Fennville. 30 years of hunting Fennville and still zero correlation between draw number and pile size...


Draw one on opening afternoon.

We hunted Prior the year before in the opener, not a great zone, but shot a pile of birds. And had a miserable time.

Asked my buddy and daughter if they wanted their choice of zones in Prior or go off on our own. Both said "eff Prior, not worth the clown show".

So we shot seven birds all 3' off the water and had a nice gentleman's hunt.


----------



## craigrh13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Draw one on opening afternoon.
> 
> We hunted Prior the year before in the opener, not a great zone, but shot a pile of birds. And had a miserable time.
> 
> Asked my buddy and daughter if they wanted their choice of zones in Prior or go off on our own. Both said "eff Prior, not worth the clown show".
> 
> So we shot seven birds all 3' off the water and had a nice gentleman's hunt.


That field shot 103 birds the next day in the pm. They had perfect weather and you had the best of the best of the area all packed into that field. They absolutely slammed the birds.


----------



## waxico

craigrh13 said:


> watch the barometer too. Wildlife react hugely to barometric changes. That’s why before a big weather event you see all sorts of animals out moving around before the weather hits. They can sense the drop in pressure.


That's when they make mistakes.


----------



## waxico

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Man if we had ten more minutes that night it would have been a blood bath. Or a salmon landing net or maybe even tennis rackets...


It's funny how they know. Picking up after a PM hunt, I had Mallards landing 10' from me picking up decoys.
To the point about cloudy days: low clouds will fool them with the amount of light into leaving the refuge while still within legal shooting time. Doesn't happen often, but you'll know it when you see it.


----------



## fsamie1

I also think ducks start flying after shooting time by sound of engines. They know they are safe when we start our engines. you see that at 10 am too and a few start flying, we call them 10 o'clock flight.


----------



## BumpRacerX

The fake out move. 

Alright guys, at 10 minutes til you start walking to the boat. The rest of us will unload one shell and start walking out in the decoys.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Or Fish Point at night when they pile.out by the 1000's.

Had a good hunt on a bad draw by sneaking out in the corn and doing the market hunter at birds feeding in our zone right at hours, then finished up pass shooting as they flew from the back corner zone that wasn't taken, back over us and into the refuge.


----------



## 3"2's

BumpRacerX said:


> Weather the key to beating the internal clock? Overcast/cloudy make it happen?


Best time to hunt stale birds at the bingo is the 1st 10 minutes, the last 10 minutes and from 1 till 1:30. When new birds show it's a different ballgame.
Still haven't heard back from NP on their gameplan. Anyone have some info?


----------



## craigrh13

3"2's said:


> Best time to hunt stale birds at the bingo is the 1st 10 minutes, the last 10 minutes and from 1 till 1:30. When new birds show it's a different ballgame.
> Still haven't heard back from NP on their gameplan. Anyone have some info?


6 draws a week. morning draw. your zone for the entire day. No hunting on tuesday’s.


----------



## walter sniper

craigrh13 said:


> false. We are a flyover state. PM does what you’re saying. What’s their bird/hunter ratio?





craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 583011
> PM does alternating days and they have the lowest birds per hunter trip on the east side. Just gonna throw that





Shiawassee_Kid said:


> we are a not a destination state. don't think like one unless you like losing access to migrating birds.
> 
> we are probably one of handful of states that you can hunt 1000 birds today and 0 tomorrow...as thats how fast it changes overnight. taking pressure off birds is always a good thing...if you can afford to give up those days of access...
> 
> oh yeah, don't bitch when your season gets froze out early at the same time.


i won’t bitch there’s always open water it just might not be a flooded cornfield
Not eliminating access at all, just saying some alternate times and days actually keeps birds around. When 30 fields and marsh areas blast every single am and night yeah ducks leaveI would too lol.
Great thing about America we can all agree to disagree 
Have a great season everyone


----------



## fsamie1

craigrh13 said:


> 6 draws a week. morning draw. your zone for the entire day. No hunting on tuesday’s.


can you leave your decoys out so neighbors know you are coming back? Can you hunt the neighbor zone if he is gone? Do we have to wear mask at boat ramps?


----------



## craigrh13

fsamie1 said:


> can you leave your decoys out so neighbors know you are coming back? Can you hunt the neighbor zone if he is gone? Do we have to wear mask at boat ramps?


Yes. No. No. As far as I know.


----------



## craigrh13

walter sniper said:


> i won’t bitch there’s always open water it just might not be a flooded cornfield
> Not eliminating access at all, just saying some alternate times and days actually keeps birds around. When 30 fields and marsh areas blast every single am and night yeah ducks leaveI would too lol.
> Great thing about America we can all agree to disagree
> Have a great season everyone


Just pointing out the facts based on what we have here in Michigan. That alternating days does nothing to improve the hunting.


----------



## waxico

The birds getting rested is never a bad thing. My bet is we get a number that stays longer.
Let us observe the experiment. Lets keep each other up to date on what they are seeing.
We may have just accidentally found an improvement to hunting.


----------



## craigrh13

waxico said:


> The birds getting rested is never a bad thing. My bet is we get a number that stays longer.
> Let us observe the experiment. Lets keep each other up to date on what they are seeing.
> We may have just accidentally found an improvement to hunting.


I understand your point. But I am all about maximizing opportunity. Especially when you factor in ice. I do just fine with the current status quo.


----------



## pancake9130

Any word on what harsen's day off is?


----------



## Lurker

pancake9130 said:


> Any word on what harsen's day off is?


Wednesday


----------



## Lurker

craigrh13 said:


> Good luck harsens hunters! The process of getting to the draw will be a circus. Looks like all areas are going to the 5am draw keep your zone for the day. By all areas I mean NQP, FP, Shi and Harsens.


when did the draw time change to 5am?


----------



## craigrh13

Lurker said:


> when did the draw time change to 5am?


530. My bad.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Lurker said:


> when did the draw time change to 5am?


yer probably gonna wish it was 5am


----------



## TheHighLIfe

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 583011
> PM does alternating days and they have the lowest birds per hunter trip on the east side. Just gonna throw that out there.


When I moved to dundee and was working in Toledo I went to PM on a Tuesday morning, excited that the birds had not been hunted on Monday. Ducks were all over the place, and I thought it was because of having an off day the day prior. I soon learned that the birds were coming off of the Lake because it got rough, and PM was as dead as a door nail most days regardless of no hunting on days prior

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call

TheHighLIfe said:


> When I moved to dundee and was working in Toledo I went to PM on a Tuesday morning, excited that the birds had not been hunted on Monday. Ducks were all over the place, and I thought it was because of having an off day the day prior. I soon learned that the birds were coming off of the Lake because it got rough, and PM was as dead as a door nail most days regardless of no hunting on days prior
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Even at Pickeral Creek it was like this...in fact any marsh is.


----------



## natureboy2534

Alot of guys at FP will be disappointed this year when the ice locks the fields up. The fact that I was pretty much the only one with a mud motor and boat that was willing to break up huge holes in the ice on a daily basis. That wont happen that much this year with the early draws as im not a morning hunter..There were times when we (local guys) were the only ones to know where the holes were and not seen by many people. Already had a guy ask if we were going to hunt alot there this year..Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## Tavor

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yer probably gonna wish it was 5am


I think they should have compromised and made it later. Maybe 7:30 or 9:00. I suspect there are a lots of afternoon hunters who simply can't realistically get out there by 5:30. And a lot of others could, but just don't want to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go duck hunting. All those hunters just got left out entirely.


----------



## craigrh13

Lurker said:


> when did the draw time change to 5am?


Just out of curiosity. How bad do you think the mornings will be trying to get everyone across to the island in time for the draw?


----------



## fishdip

Well,instead of 80 or 90 parties their will be 150.Champion is gonna be busy!


----------



## craigrh13

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/...pDTqutFFt0RWgo29Z4zYJHqDysQ2Cc5FZVDcM3j2dFRO4


----------



## Duckhunter66

craigrh13 said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/...pDTqutFFt0RWgo29Z4zYJHqDysQ2Cc5FZVDcM3j2dFRO4


O boy, let the good times roll..


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

yup. you miss the cutoff...no soup for you...its official apparently.


----------



## Boyd

Tavor said:


> I think they should have compromised and made it later. Maybe 7:30 or 9:00. I suspect there are a lots of afternoon hunters who simply can't realistically get out there by 5:30. And a lot of others could, but just don't want to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go duck hunting. All those hunters just got left out entirely.


How would the guys in the morning be able to hunt? I got to be honest I kind of liked the 11am the day before. That way, I would know if I had to wake up early the next day. 

When do we go to the next phase?


----------



## fishdip

At least we get to hunt,thanks craigrh13.


----------



## craigrh13

Boyd said:


> How would the guys in the morning be able to hunt? I got to be honest I kind of liked the 11am the day before. That way, I would know if I had to wake up early the next day.
> 
> When do we go to the next phase?


Unfortunately it doesn’t matter. This will be the way it is all season.


----------



## Tavor

Boyd said:


> I got to be honest I kind of liked the 11am the day before. That way, I would know if I had to wake up early the next day


Yes, I too liked that plan better. Well, I liked it better because a guy could hunt without having to get up at 2:00 in the morning. It offered more flexibility and might have included more hunters. Apparently it has all been finalized now so we'll just have to work with what's been decided.


----------



## fsamie1

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yer probably gonna wish it was 5am


It is not too bad now but when time changes it is pretty tight. We have to be quick to set up. Shiawassee is 5 am, probably because it takes 15 minutes to get to Miller road launch from check station. Also, so many dikes to pull over.


----------



## fsamie1

I am also afternoon hunter. Like to wake up at 9 am and go to 11:30 draw and no rush to hurry up to get to my zone and setup. Wonder if people who made the decision hunt the managed area? It is ok to have one draw a day and not 2 draws a day? Like forcing grocery stores open only in the morning. They could have had one draw a day and we pick for am or pm hunts rather than all day permit. A lot more people could have hunted. But it is what it is. does anyone has a Lewis winch for sale? Looked at Google map of Shiawassee dikes, seems like we need to carry rollers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Self registration at Fennville has always meant walk in access only. Sure wish I had jet sleds and silhouettes instead of two trailers full of full bodies.


----------



## Sea Nags

Let's hope for the best !


Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the only thing unclear right now is... what is the next step.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fsamie1

Press release from DNR says that there is no party zone any more and single can have any zone. is this correct? 
Saw here a few nice rigs with Lewis winch. Heard complete rig cost $3000. OUCH. It has be a cheaper way to go over the dike? Has anyone used a mechanical winch for less than $50?


----------



## the_skog

Does anyone know what the conditions are at NP? I know they had several dike breaches and the road is washed out. They only posted a mid summer update and it is kind of vague.


----------



## craigrh13

the_skog said:


> Does anyone know what the conditions are at NP? I know they had several dike breaches and the road is washed out. They only posted a mid summer update and it is kind of vague.


Looked good to me last weekend. Lots of birds in the refuge and corn looked great.


----------



## the_skog

craigrh13 said:


> Looked good to me last weekend. Lots of birds in the refuge and corn looked great.


Good to know. Do you know if the marshes are huntable without a boat?


----------



## LooksMoosey

the_skog said:


> Good to know. Do you know if the marshes are huntable without a boat?


In the past they were not. Hunting the very edge maybe but it was damn near impossible the last two years. High water in there. Be careful if you try.


----------



## Bertslash

the_skog said:


> Does anyone know what the conditions are at NP? I know they had several dike breaches and the road is washed out. They only posted a mid summer update and it is kind of vague.


I had heard from a friend that 24-26 had very poor corn & they were looking to place a blind in that zone. But that way at least 1 month or more ago... hopefully things have improved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13

The south end of the 20’s had standing water and no corn in it last weekend. There was no cover of any sort from what I could tell looking from the parking lot.


----------



## Mike L

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> well she forced my buddies parents into a nursing home after they became infected....which then infected the whole nursing home. parents died..plus a whole bunch of others. so glad gretch did that for us. i mean im proud of what she has done with her executive power. oh and 2 other buddies that closed up shop (1 gym and 1 restaurant closed up 20+ years in business). thank you oh great gretchen for protecting us from ourselves...so greatfull.



I'm sick and tired of you cry babies ! Your answer is really simple ! DON'T hunt the refuges !
This is suppose to be a water fowl board not a bitch about the Governor. She saved a lot of lives, and it's only one year for krine out loud. You guys think you can do a better job of governor ? Run for office, or keep your mouth SHUT ! And stick to waterfowl !!!


----------



## ON ICE

You sound like a crybaby.


----------



## craigrh13

Mike L said:


> I'm sick and tired of you cry babies ! Your answer is really simple ! DON'T hunt the refuges !
> This is suppose to be a water fowl board not a bitch about the Governor. She saved a lot of lives, and it's only one year for krine out loud. You guys think you can do a better job of governor ? Run for office, or keep your mouth SHUT ! And stick to waterfowl !!!


You lefties sure are quick to go full snowflake real fast.


----------



## Sea Nags

How are the conditions at Shi Town ? Will be coming for Sunday pm hunt and need to know what to expect. 
Thank you !

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13

Sea Nags said:


> How are the conditions at Shi Town ? Will be coming for Sunday pm hunt and need to know what to expect.
> Thank you !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ll be on that hunt as well. Weather is gonna be complete garbage this weekend but the area is looking great.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Ash said:


> In the past they were not. Hunting the very edge maybe but it was damn near impossible the last two years. High water in there. Be careful if you try.


I think this is still my worst fear. Wake up at 3am for the draw. Get a crap draw and have to explore the marsh or do something different. Last year we ended up with the worst possible zone (#3) one morning, so it almost happened. 

I've been studying the satellite imagery trying to figure out where the high spots are in there, in the event that.

Also...what's the minimum distance you have to be from the dikes in the marsh zones?


----------



## Fishfighter

the_skog said:


> Does anyone know what the conditions are at NP? I know they had several dike breaches and the road is washed out. They only posted a mid summer update and it is kind of vague.


The new managers report is up I believe. Kitchen road appears to be getting repaired where it washed out. From the amount of fill I saw staged in the parking area near the curve I would say that hole was a truck eater.


----------



## craigrh13

They did a ton of work on kitchen rd. Put down a lot of stone and even have a “birm” on the sides. 

When we were there the bay was actually flowing into the marsh at the launches by the towers.


----------



## Fishfighter

craigrh13 said:


> They did a ton of work on kitchen rd. Put down a lot of stone and even have a “birm” on the sides.
> 
> When we were there the bay was actually flowing into the marsh at the launches by the towers.


Did they put dirt or gravel over the stone? Bay has been flowing in at the launch most of the summer.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Mike L said:


> I'm sick and tired of you cry babies ! Your answer is really simple ! DON'T hunt the refuges !
> This is suppose to be a water fowl board not a bitch about the Governor. She saved a lot of lives, and it's only one year for krine out loud. You guys think you can do a better job of governor ? Run for office, or keep your mouth SHUT ! And stick to waterfowl !!!


mike we have been battling her ******** all summer to have managed areas to hunt. I'd love to take your advice...but been to busy trying to keeping the governor from closing it all...


----------



## craigrh13

Fishfighter said:


> Did they put dirt or gravel over the stone? Bay has been flowing in at the launch most of the summer.


As of last weekend it was all stone. They were compacting it.


----------



## Tunaman

At nayanquing pt 26 has no corn, a boat with a blind on it is needed. 24 has very little cover


----------



## the_skog

I am really interested in where the money went as well. According to the dnr website only 11% of funding comes from general fund, the rest is private donations, federal PR monies and state restricted funds from licenses, trail permits, camping fees. As stated license and campgrounds have been full all summer. Gun and ammo sales are at all time highs. So where did they money go Gretch?


----------



## DecoySlayer

fsamie1 said:


> Good points, I like to know too. Craig12 threw some numbers out there that DNR is operating with 10 percent budget this year and 65 percent next year. How is that possible? Sure like to hear from *area managers* how they are operating with 10 percent of their budget? Isn't information you are looking for public information? I did search and did not find any 90 percent budget cut.


Don't do a "search". I suggest that you do FIOA act requests both the the DNR and the governors office for an accounting of all funds that have been delayed, cut, etc. Let us know how that comes out.


----------



## craigrh13

the_skog said:


> I am really interested in where the money went as well. According to the dnr website only 11% of funding comes from general fund, the rest is private donations, federal PR monies and state restricted funds from licenses, trail permits, camping fees. As stated license and campgrounds have been full all summer. Gun and ammo sales are at all time highs. So where did they money go Gretch?


That’s the question that nobody can answer. We seem to have no problem finding money for welfare programs though...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

DecoySlayer said:


> Don't do a "search". I suggest that you do FIOA act requests both the the DNR and the governors office for an accounting of all funds that have been delayed, cut, etc. Let us know how that comes out.


i'm one of the few that gets where you are going with this, lol. some don't realize the trickery that was played on everyone and the shell game that is litigation to find where stuff went.


----------



## Urriah

fsamie1 said:


> Good points, I like to know too. Craig12 threw some numbers out there that DNR is operating with 10 percent budget this year and 65 percent next year. How is that possible? Sure like to hear from *area managers* how they are operating with 10 percent of their budget? Isn't information you are looking for public information? I did search and did not find any 90 percent budget cut.


Have you tried to talk to any of the area managers or Joe Robison? They could fill you in.


----------



## twoteal

the_skog said:


> I am really interested in where the money went as well. According to the dnr website only 11% of funding comes from general fund, the rest is private donations, federal PR monies and state restricted funds from licenses, trail permits, camping fees. As stated license and campgrounds have been full all summer. Gun and ammo sales are at all time highs. So where did they money go Gretch?


Some went to build mountain bike trails through some of the best hunting in Southeast Michigan and they ask those people for no money whatsoever. This is an assault on the lifestyle driven by the desire to strip rights and personal freedoms. Period.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Urriah said:


> Have you tried to talk to any of the area managers or Joe Robison? They could fill you in.


Think about it, you are asking state employees to "snitch" on their bosses. I suggest that those who are not "active" in this fight GET active, and ask the "bosses". Don't put the little guy in a bad place.

We need more than the very few we have involved now. It's always the same 100 to 200 people doing all of the work in this area, and most of them are getting up in age. Go to the meetings of The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival, Gibraltar Duck Hunters, Waterfowl USA, Ducks Unlimited and the Refuge Alliance, and you will see many of the same faces at more than one, or all, of them.

We need new blood, now. This is your chance to step up.


----------



## fsamie1

I am glad hunting is going to start soon and we post hunting reports. I will ask area managers at Harsens, PM, and Shiawassee when I go for the draw and report back. I read that DNR budget is 1% of state budget and when I looked at detailed DNR budget, did not even see managed area budget. I still think governor does not have a clue that managed areas exist. Director that she appointed probably did the budget distribution. In spite of our opinion differences, I sure like to thank DecoySlayer, Kid, Craig13, and others that are so much engaged with managed area funding and operation. All I do is buy a license and use the area.


----------



## DecoySlayer

fsamie1 said:


> I am glad hunting is going to start soon and we post hunting reports. I will ask area managers at Harsens, PM, and Shiawassee when I go for the draw and report back. I read that DNR budget is 1% of state budget and when I looked at detailed DNR budget, did not even see managed area budget. I still think governor does not have a clue that managed areas exist. Director that she appointed probably did the budget distribution. In spite of our opinion differences, I sure like to thank DecoySlayer, Kid, Craig13, and others that are so much engaged with managed area funding and operation. All I do is buy a license and use the area.



I think many might be surprised what she knows. 

Why don't you join in the fun? Do as I suggested and see how far you get. Let us know about any road blocks you run into, etc. I also suggest you not talk to the managers during the draws, or even during the season, I doubt they want to deal with the same questions, hear the complaints, listen to some blaming them, all season long.


----------



## waxico

fsamie1 said:


> I am glad hunting is going to start soon and we post hunting reports. I will ask area managers at Harsens, PM, and Shiawassee when I go for the draw and report back. I read that DNR budget is 1% of state budget and when I looked at detailed DNR budget, did not even see managed area budget. I still think governor does not have a clue that managed areas exist. Director that she appointed probably did the budget distribution. In spite of our opinion differences, I sure like to thank DecoySlayer, Kid, Craig13, and others that are so much engaged with managed area funding and operation. All I do is buy a license and use the area.


Time to get some skin in the game, Samie. Time to give something back to the sport you love so much. Every little bit helps...


----------



## Dead Bird

I hope everyone has a good opener in the lower.... stay safe and shoot straight...

Remember we are ALL in this together...


----------

